# How many wet nappies for 17 month old a day?



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Jeanette

The nursery are concerned that Isabelle isn't producing very many wet nappies a day (2 days running). She seems ok in herself, slight temperature which we put down to teething (molars are coming through), plus she drinks a fair amount. At nursery they check the babies nappies at least 4 times a day - today she only had one wet one through the day, she'd had one wet nappy this morning and one this evening.

She doesn't seem distressed, she was a bit clingy at nursery on Monday but that was her first day back after a week with DH, MIL, FIL & me plus with a disturbed sleep pattern. She's now back to her normal sleep pattern - in bed between 7 & 8pm , the odd squeak at night and back up between 7 & 8am in the morning. She's eating ok too.

Thanks

love

Camilla


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Camilla

How is Isabella now?

Jxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Jeanette

She's fine now, she seems to be making plenty of wet nappies now plus she now has an extra molar.

Thanks

Camilla


----------

